# Captain Cichlids XXX Changed 2 Daves rare fish. Mostly Africans



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I ended up joining another group order that another member started. Its to Daves rare aquarium fish. You can join our group order in the group buy section at the bottom of the classified section or click here

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/daves-rare-aquarium-fish-group-buy-65465/

Daves fish

Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish-Price List


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

November may suite my timelines - I like their Tanganyikans

Let's stay in touch

Evandu may also be interested - try contacting him


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Fishman21 said:


> November may suite my timelines - I like their Tanganyikans
> 
> Let's stay in touch
> 
> Evandu may also be interested - try contacting him


I will send him a Pm. Keep in touch.

Cheers


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Will see what the list looks like at the time and may join


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

jkcichlid said:


> Will see what the list looks like at the time and may join


Ditto.......


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Depending on what I decide to stock in my new 90 gal I may order a couple fish (although I'll probably be ordering from cichlaholic) but let me know when the order goes down!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I may be interested as well. Depends on the month. 

Btw I checked out the fish list and was just wondering if anyone could tell me what pr means? (3pr)

Demasoni Pombo Reef, 3-4" 3pr $36each


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

usually means pair but i could be wrong


----------



## Just-Koi (Oct 29, 2012)

I may be ready to go in on an order too depending on when it's made. I like Cichlaholic's list as well. I'm going for tanganyikans myself.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Justin,

Shoot me a PM when the group order is taken place. I might help you offset the minimum purchase order. Haven't looked at their site yet.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Steve said:


> usually means pair but i could be wrong


If that's what pr stands for. I am for sure interested in joining the order 

can anyone else tell me if the pr stands for pair?

Thanks.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

interested probably


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sent a email enquiring on shipping rates to BC on a $250 order.

Keep this in mind if we do a group order...

_"Hi Patrick,

as much as i would love to sell u fish, but unfortually i dont think u well like the shipping price to BC. way to pricey. ur probably looking at $160 to ship there. not worth it for u for such small order, u pay more for shipping then fish."_


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess we will need a bunch a people on the group then but still doable


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Atleast 4 people and its not bad, 40$ per person towards shipping isn't much more if you are already want 100 or more in fish and id be willing to be in at that rate 4 ppl/40$ per but I haven't looked at the fish list recently and I do only need 2-3 fish if they got them.

Edit- just looked at the site and i got linked to a fish list stating it was updated August 16 anybody else see this?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

They have an old list on there if you google them. Go to the actual site its updated. Im pretty sure it said $750 spent you get free shipping.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Which list is the updated one? Is it the one that's a google doc and updated on august 16th?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Steve said:


> Which list is the updated one? Is it the one that's a google doc and updated on august 16th?


I thought it was more current when I looked before but that seems to be it. If someone has a chance to call them feel free to do so.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Another member started a group order from Daves Rare Aquarium Fish. Ive decided to join this group order instead of buying fish from Captains.

We are looking for a few more people to join the group buy.

Details can be found in the group buy section

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sales-spotted-group-buy-19/daves-rare-aquarium-fish-group-buy-65465/


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

The Down side to this is the Captain has more Fronts. If there are still people interested I think a group order from both may be necessary, Thoughts...


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Id agree but Im spending lots at Daves and my tank is going to be full. Although their is always room for a few more. As long as I can sneak them into the tank and the GF not notice

Daves Fronts are cheap. Really cheap compared to local supply


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

$12 for an F1 from Dave's or $90 for an F1 from Captain's (and $95-165 for WC) although Dave's are just the Kigoma the price point is pretty hard to argue with!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Both places sell nice fish. Bottom line is............ We all need bigger tanks.  Lets face it. Bigger means more Africans  I have to many on my wish list. Id love to order from both


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Both places sell nice fish. Bottom line is............ We all need bigger tanks.  Lets face it. Bigger means more Africans  I have to many on my wish list. Id love to order from both


Just make sure when the GF give the ok on a 6' tank its a deep dimensions 300g The hording of fish will go unnoticed for awhile in a tank with that footprint.

Did you see the updated spencer jacks stock list. He just got a bunch of new fish in. So many endless possibilities, just no room. I think I have hit the maximum gallons allowed in my house, apparently my wifes house lol. I have a feeling once I get some fry the wife will make me go get a few small tanks:bigsmile:


----------

